# Smoked deer heart



## crazymoon

I had a few deer hearts from this falls hunts  and decided to smoke one. Here  is the heart before and after trimming off the fat.













P1010036.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016





  













P1010037.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016






Applied some EVOO and then a good smathering of rub.Smoked for about 3 hours ( ribs were going w/hickory) at 225 until an IT of 155* was reached.













P1010038.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016





  













P1010040.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016






Here is the money shot and a few slices on Triscuits with some horseradish cheese. YUM YUM !













P1010042.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016





  













P1010043.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Nov 20, 2016


----------



## atomicsmoke

That looks great. How was the texture? I never cooked heart whole before...sure makes nice slices.


----------



## kawboy

Best part of the deer. Have to see how muzzleloader season goes,might have to try smoking, always fried it.


----------



## chilerelleno

POINT!
Heck yeah, deer heart and liver is a major favorite of ours.
Always eaten fresh/first before anything else.
I've always sliced it and either fried or sauteed it, I will have to try it smoked whole now, thanks.

We had fried deer liver tonight off a deer my friend killed at camp last night.
Too bad he blew the heart into mush.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great CM!


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks delicious CM!

Point!

Al


----------



## meatsweats86

Looks great. Never had deer heart before. How gamey does it taste compared to the backstraps?

I was planning on giving it a try this year on the grill. Maybe I should have went for the neck shot instead of the heart. The good news is the deer only jumped 5 feet and laid to rest!













Heart.jpg



__ meatsweats86
__ Nov 21, 2016


----------



## crazymoon

atomicsmoke said:


> That looks great. How was the texture? I never cooked heart whole before...sure makes nice slices.


----------



## atomicsmoke

MeatSweats86 said:


> Looks great. Never had deer heart before. How gamey does it taste compared to the backstraps?
> 
> I was planning on giving it a try this year on the grill. Maybe I should have went for the neck shot instead of the heart. The good news is the deer only jumped 5 feet and laid to rest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ meatsweats86
> __ Nov 21, 2016


Stir fry?


----------



## c14james35

That looks amazing. The last 2 years I've been wanting to try the heart but ended up leaving it in the gut pile. This definitely is going to make me keep the next one


----------



## crazymoon

c14james35 said:


> That looks amazing. The last 2 years I've been wanting to try the heart but ended up leaving it in the gut pile. This definitely is going to make me keep the next one


C14J35, You won't regret keeping it !


----------



## disco

Truly a work of art! 

Disco


----------



## b-one

Definitely looks delicious!


----------



## jonny5000

Did you soak the heart at all? I have 2 in the freezer, as they were frozen by the time I got out of the field. Also what type of rub did you use?


----------



## mowin

My dad loved deer heart. I was never a fan. Tried it a few times, but wasn't for me. When Dad would fry it up with butter and onoons, it sure did smell good.


----------



## crazymoon

Jonny5000 said:


> Did you soak the heart at all? I have 2 in the freezer, as they were frozen by the time I got out of the field. Also what type of rub did you use?


J5000, No brining but just rinsed out real well with ALL the fat removed.  I used McCormicks Cowboy Rub  after rubbing the heart with Olive oil.


----------

